# New just wanted to say hey



## nflmak (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey everyone im new to this forum just wanted to say hey. I was bouncing around and reading a few different things on here before I joined and this forum seems legit compared to a few others I have been on.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 20, 2014)

welcome


----------



## sneedham (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome nflmak...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## nflmak (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Hung and Sneed


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the nest!


----------



## nflmak (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nflmak (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## TheFrenchie (Mar 21, 2014)

welcome


----------



## nflmak (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## 13bret (Mar 22, 2014)

Sup new guy?


----------



## nflmak (Mar 24, 2014)

13bret said:


> Sup new guy?




Sup


----------



## usmclifter (Mar 25, 2014)

enjoy your stay brother...


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Thornton (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------

